# Counterweight OD build docs



## K Pedals (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey... any idea when the build doc for the counterweight is gonna be up?¿ I’ve got a couple boards soldered and I don’t know how to drill the box or wire up the boost switch...


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll work on getting this one posted today.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 6, 2019)

Great!!! I appreciate it¡¡!!


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2019)

Build docs are up:








						Counterweight OD - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to GasPedals DumbBell




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

